# Very Small Appetite



## dkcody26 (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys, my nitro just turned 13 months old. Honestly he has NEVER!!!! had much of an appetite. Long story short I feed TOTW and I do go by the bag> I know its not very accurate and so forth however just to give you an idea he will usually only eat the bare minimum for ex the wetlands formula recomends for an adult that weighs 40-60 lbs I think it says 2 1/4 - 3 cups per day. Its all I can do to get the 2 1/4. Anything more than that and its like clockwork, diarreah and loss of appetite. He weighs 58 lbs and is an active dog that gets plenty of exercise. Is this ok any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes you are fine .. Dogs are like human in some aspects and feeding is one. some dogs will only eat what they feel is what they need for there system. 
I would not worry about it. Please post a photo of the dog if you are really worried about the dog being to skinny.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

agreed, post a pic, can you see a of hip bones, is he VERY ribby? if not you may simply be feeding to much, from what i hear TOLW does not have fillers so you wouldn't need to feed as much as say purina
the president of rescue i work with swears by it and only has to feed 3 1/2 cups to her 130lb american bulldog, she says less in less out and the dogs look great!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah a picture would be nice and I bet your dog is just fine. I have some larger dogs in the 50lb range in the past they ate just about 2 cups a day. Some dogs can regulate how much they need and that sounds like your dog. No need to force your dog to eat and around 2 cups a day is not a bad amount that is what most if my dogs eat.
Also TOTW is a great food and has a lot of energy content per cup and it sounds like you guy is doing just fine on what he has been eating.


----------



## dkcody26 (May 15, 2010)

Here he is guys.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks fine and really he looks a little heavy, you could slim him down a few pounds and he would look better but for a pet I think he is ok. TOTW has higher protein and fat and why you can fee less than most other foods.
If he is really active and that heavy he is getting more food then he needs I would just cut hum back to 2 cups a day and he should look great or 1 3/4 if you want to take a little weight off. Use your eyes to determine how much food to feed, if he looks heavy take about 1/4 off, skinny add 1/4. They energy needs of the dog can change with the weather too, I feed more in the winter since the dogs burn more keeping warm.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Must be something to do with the name. My Nitro used to be exactly the same. Like everyone else says, I wouldn't worry. Some dogs just eat the minimum amount they need.


----------

